

Parquet: Columnar Storage for Hadoop - caniszczyk
http://parquet.github.com/

======
dromidas
Is it just me or is that website not readable without getting a headache. Deep
blue on left to white on right? Seriously?

~~~
mpercy
I'm not sure where you are looking but the Parquet home page looks mostly
brown and reddish to me.

------
jfim
Wow, they already replaced trevni? That was quick.

